# Assembler Dateiproblem



## RickS (20. Februar 2004)

Hi,
ich bin neu hier und habe mit assembler noch gar nichts gemacht!

dehalb hab ich auch schon meine erste frage:

wie funktioniert das umwandeln von asm in bin?


Wär sehr nett wenn mir da jemand helfen kann!


MfG Rick


----------



## chibisuke (20. Februar 2004)

Mit einem Assembler!

Die bekanntesten sind NASM, MASM und TASM... einfach mal googlen.

wenn du com oder bin willst genügt der assembler alleine, wenn du exe willst brauchst du noch einen linker.
z.B. ALINK


----------



## RickS (20. Februar 2004)

ja das war mir klar aber ich würde gerne wissen wie das funktioniert also das umwandeln

muss noch dabei sagen ich habe winXP Home

MfG Rick


----------

